# Changed My First Crown ;)



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Maybe not a biggie for some but I changed my first crown today :derisive:

I bought a Services manual wind a while ago off t'bay but the crown that

was on it was tiny and very difficult to turn to wind and set the watch.

Having bought some basic tools and searching my bits box I found a replacement

crown and set about changing it. Now it doesn't sound much but with my

big monkey fingers it's quite an achievement for me.

The new crown is now much easier to use for winding and setting and I don't

think it looks out of place being that much bigger.

Yayyy for me LOL


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Maybe not a biggie for some but I changed my first crown today :derisive:
> 
> I bought a Services manual wind a while ago off t'bay but the crown that
> 
> ...


Well done, but maybe you should check the crown is of exactly the same type for water-proofing, if that applies?

Just a thought..


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Water proofing not applicable on this model. Only problem now is it

ticked away happily keeping great time for about 10 hours and

then it stopped :disgust:

Any idea's that don't cost a fortune as the watch was a t'bay bargain.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe it needs winding up?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Billtr96sn said:


> Maybe it needs winding up?


Are you saying it needs wound more than once a day or

are you being sarcastic 

I haven't worn a manual wind since I was a kid so

you could be right, if so I will firmly place my open palm

upon my unshaven face.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

I was being serious. If you wind it up andit only lasts for a few hours again then it would suggest something is wrong.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Well it's ticking away again although I didn't wind it

as the crown felt like it was fully wound so I guess

there is a problem somewhere.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Old sticky oil on the mainspring would be my guess.


----------

